# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kur prehem ne varg

## Ard

ME MALL DO ME KUJTOSH

Do vije ajo dite kur te plakesh
Prane oxhakut,ne driten e zjarrit
Do me kujtosh me aq mallengjim
Per syte qe le pas ne harrim

Me mall do kujtosh ate mbremje
Kur loti me ra ne buzen tende
Me rrembeve lumturuar ne krahe e  the
Shpirt,te kam ne zemer e ne mendje

Hena leshoi drite ne fund te rruges
Kur shkembyem syte duke qare
E fjalet ngrine ne cep te buzes
Sa vite ne mbetem pa u pare

Ndjeva frike kur  mes puthjesh u leshova
Ndjeva faj  e gjora une, pendim
Ne te gdhire te priste rruge e gjate
Qe ndoshta nuk do kishte me as kthim

Ti do plakesh deri atehere,por e ndjej
Se malli do te marre per mua
Nje pike lot do ta leshosh si femije
Yjet e nates i vetem duke kundruar

Ne u takofshim atehere,nuk e di
Pleqeria, thone le gjurmet e saj
Nuk do jem me e bukur si tani
Por syte do jene po ata,e pastaj. 




PER TY POET !

Ah i miri im poet,cishte kjo hata!
Sot mikja ime  me te keqin mandat me dha
Vdiq, me tha,sot ne te gdhire !
poeti qe i kendoje vargjet ,ai shpirt i dlire

Cmu pikellua zemra,poet cu deshperova 
tu plotesofte deshira qe ne te gjalle e pate lene amanet 
« Kur te vdes »,me the nje dite, »do me lexojne
se ne te gjalle njeri ste vlereson sot per dreq»

Cdo varg i yti,eshte nje cembim zemre
ndoshta dhe nje lot te rreshket si padashur
Ja tani se mbakam dot me veten, poet
me shtrengon doren mikja e per ty  me flet

« Lerme te te shikoj si i pataksur
vrimezat ne faqe lerme te ti kundroj »
Lexonte mikja ime e qante nen ze
vargjet qe nje dite asaj ja pate thene

Lamtumire poeti i zemrave,ti shpirt i lire
paqen qe kerkoje me siguri qe do ta gjesh
do te kujtojme ndonjehere me miken time te mire
me mallengjim per ato kohe kur gjalle ti qesh




            * * *


 A degjon zogun e nates?
ja po qan e s'ka mbarim
si ky shpirt det i trazuar
plot mekate e trishtim

C'me kendon brengen e zemres?
zog i nates prish qetesine?
A me je dhe ti braktisur
fle e zgjohesh me vetmine?

__________

Iku ora doreshtrenguara
iku fshehtas naten,humbi
kur mendova se lumturia
gjethn' e fundit tek une shkundi

Njera dore me mbeti zgjatur
nje pike loti mbi te pa thare
Tjetra me shtrengonte zemren
shpirt i tretur,sa i vrare....

Hesht pra dhimbje mekatare
nuk mbulohesh dot me lot
Dite e kalter sa here zgjohet
Muza ime je,me thote!


KLLAPI...

Nuk e di se cfare me gjeti
e c'kllapi e rende me zuri
mendje-shkreta, bredharake
iku,tutje larg me shpuri

Neteve te gjata perpelitem
trup djersitur ne krevat
e s'po mund te nxjerr nga shpirti
as edhe me t'voglin varg

Qesh e qesh hena me mua
perdet era m'i tund lehte
Qesh e thote"Eh medet!"
Te zezes i iku mendje shkrete!

Le te qesh Hena me mua
une do qaj veres se nxehte
pervec yllit atje lart
ngushellonjes dhe pse hesht

----------


## Agim Doçi

H-D!!!!!!!!!¨

Ti qënke regjistruar me 9 maj në Forum!
Surpriza më këndshme shumë të dua!
Ajo është dita e Lindjes, kur linda unë
"PËR TY POET"...është Nekroligjia për mua!

Faleminderit! Je poet i vërtetë dhe prano respektet e mija miqsore
Agimi

----------


## Ard

Agim te flm per cdo fjale miqesore dhe te perzemert,dhe fakti i kesaj koincidence, regjistrimi im me ditelindjen tuaj,me gezon.
Uroj per ty dhe per cdo krijues te kesaj bote te gjejne perhere burime frymezimi,eshte ushqim shpirteror!
Me respekt anetarja e vjeter por postuese e re H-D(harley-davidson)

----------


## Ard

KESHTJELLA E DASHURISE

Shtresa lekure mu rropen deri ne gjak
Duke u zvarritur ne ketkeshtjelle te larte
Per pak thashe se po I afrohesha qiellit
Kur arrita ne maje.
Ne fytyre mu plas nje dere e hekurt
Ktheva koken poshte
E rraskapitur pashe humneren
Zhytur ne erresire
U dorezova,rashe ne gjunje
Nuk u pushtoka dot
Keshtjelle e dashurise

----------


## Ard

BAJAMET BLU

Sot po shfletoja nje fletore te vjeter
Qe ma solli dikush,
Brenda kishte Vargje te shkruara 
Nga dore qe dridhej,sdihet se kur
Me thane jane te nje poeti
Qe se njeh askush
Si duket ja kishin rrembyer nga sirtari
I fjetur koherave, ndjeva ere myk
Nga sirtari ku kishte fshehur bajamet blu

Tani po te lexoj e perseri po te lexoj
Ty poet qe ste njeh askush
Me zerat e heshtjes shkruar pafund
Bajamet blu ke kerkuar ne endrrat
Se ne jete nuk I gjete te lulezonin diku
Kerkove,brodhe,ne Indi e ne Peru
Por askund nuk ishin mbjelle bajamet blu
Ruaje pranveren ne pragun e saj
Mos lulet e pemeve celnin pa I pare
Kishe frike nga dimri me acar
Mos ngrinte bajamen tende atje larg

Endrra jote e kish mbjelle rreze nje mali
Lulezonte sa here vinte bekuar Maji
Atehere me gaz rinor nuk permbaheshe
Vargjet te dilni nga thellesi e shpirtit
Bajamet blu per ty ishin burimi
Vertet pyes veten
Kaq mundim I gjate,shkrim dite e nate?
E bajames blu sja pe lulezimin?
Mbase per ty mund te qe vendi I endrrave
Mbase per ty.. qe vec vegimi

----------


## Brari

oj HaDushe  ..ose oj hadije ..
larg motorrave mori bije
se ban zhurm e zemron  kojshie
E ndoj hund gervisht pa dije
kap ma mir ndoj biciklet
kambt e lehta si shigjet
shkon ne pun a ne fakultet
e mbaj frena kur ke siklet..

qashtu..

poezite i ke te bukura..

Por une ma shum se poezite do vleresoj  dicka tjeter..

Mbasi ti ka lexue Agimi poezite ju shkruan juve:



---

H-D!!!!!!!!!¨

Ti qënke regjistruar me 9 maj në Forum!
Surpriza më këndshme shumë të dua!
Ajo është dita e Lindjes, kur linda unë
"PËR TY POET"...është Nekrologjia për mua!

Faleminderit! Je poet i vërtetë dhe prano respektet e mija miqsore
Agimi 

Agim Doçi 

-----

Mbasi e lexon ti HD pershendetjen e Agimit i pergjigjesh:


---

Agim te flm per cdo fjale miqesore dhe te perzemert,dhe fakti i kesaj koincidence, regjistrimi im me ditelindjen tuaj,me gezon.
Uroj per ty dhe per cdo krijues te kesaj bote te gjejne perhere burime frymezimi,eshte ushqim shpirteror!
Me respekt anetarja e vjeter por postuese e re H-D(harley-davidson) 

-----


Urime e suksese te dyve..


qashtu..

----------


## Ard

Brari qenke vertet lezeti i muhabetit  :Lulja3:  .
Te falenderoj dhe ty per miresjelljen dhe dashamiresine e treguar.
Njerezilleku eshte me elementarja sot por shumica nuk e njohin.
Me respekt H-D(jo hajdushe  :kryqezohen:  )

p.s.Urime dhe per poezine e mesiperme,
me biciklete a me motorr,sot bie pertoke!

----------


## shpirti_i_bukur

H-D me pelqeu poezia e juaj e pare," Me mall do me kujtosh" gershetohen dy kohera, te  ndara , por qe jane shpresedhense,  per takimin e ndoshta kurr takim i bere.  Suksese. Nuk e kuptova  Brarin se cfar pretendimi ka ketu ne poezit e tua.  E le ne ndergjegjen e tij .

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kur njeriu eshte i vjeter, me floke te thinjur dhe i pergjumur...etj etj

C'ti them une kesaj qe ke shkruar  vecse, te zente dashnia ne pleqni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ard

Cupke pe korce,behu me e qarte te lutem kur shkruan.Nuk eshte keq te te zere dashnia dhe ne pleqeri,une mund ta quaj fat biles,por per cfare shkrimi e keni fjalen?

----------


## Ard

Mos u keqkupto pls!Se korcareve ne fakt si zor ja u kuptoj gjuhen  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Diabolis

H-D,
Më pëlqejnë aty në mes ato pa tituj.

Nëse ajo fletorja e vjetër vargjet e para i ka për hënën atëherë mund të jetë imja.
Ma mbajtën gocat peng.
Dhe unë u hakmora. Shkruaja fshehtas për djemtë kur donin të zinin ndonjërën. Patëm goxha sukses mbaj mend. 
E nuk shkrova më, për vite.

----------


## Ard

D D!
Hakmarrje e bukur kjo e jotja,por i gezohem dhe suksesit tend  :buzeqeshje: .Dhe gabim qe nuk shkrove me,por si te them une per gabim,kur dhe mua me ka ndodhur e njejta gje,keto jane faza qe e ndjekin njeriun ne jete.
Ne fletore kishte dhe per henen se nuk besoj qe te kete poet dhe mos te jete frymezuar nga hena ndonjehere.Por te jesh i sigurt,qe nuk ishe ti ai  :buzeqeshje: ).
Faleminderit prej teje.

----------


## Ard

Mos me qaj moj mikja ime
Mjaft I derdhe lotet lume
Askerkush ne kete bote
Nuk vlen lotet qe po humb

Fshiji lotet e me shih
Mos te lutem qaj me ze
As me vaj edhe denese
Te ka mbetur nje fije shprese

Ke kohe qe me rri trishtuar
Buzeqeshja me ka munguar nga ty
Ah me therrin ne zemer
Lotet nga te gjelbertat sy

Dridhem,ngjethem ,jam semur
Dhimbjen po ma shton me shume
Shkundu,eja pak ne vete
Harrove kur lotoja dhe une?

Eja ja marrim nje kenge
Si atehere kur skishe brenge
E t'ja nisim me nje duet
Na ishte njehere..
Nje dashuri e vertete

----------


## Agim Doçi

do t'i mbledh shirat e vjeshtës
se m'u sosën lotët e mij...
se m'u fik dielli i shpresës
mbeta qyq pa dashuri...

ku më ike, nga u trete?
cila buzë po t'a puth gushën!?
brenda zemrës ti më mbete
si një shelg në mes të fushës...

Sa rrufé që shkrepin tokës
përmbi shelg të njomë shkarkojnë.
Pse dëgjon fjalët e botës?!
ike tutje për... gjithmonë.

Ah ç'më bëre, ç'më cfilite!...
Ike si një zog nga dora.
T'u mërzita?!...mezi prite
me lot vjeshte të vajtova.

----------


## Ard

Perle shpirti!
Ti shkruan kaq bukur!


_do t'i mbledh shirat e vjeshtës
se m'u sosën lotët e mij...
se m'u fik dielli i shpresës
mbeta qyq pa dashuri..._

----------


## fisnik

> H-D!!!!!!!!!¨
> 
> Ti qënke regjistruar me 9 maj në Forum!
> Surpriza më këndshme shumë të dua!
> Ajo është dita e Lindjes, kur linda unë
> "PËR TY POET"...është Nekroligjia për mua!
> 
> Faleminderit! Je poet i vërtetë dhe prano respektet e mija miqsore
> Agimi


Unë nuk jam lindur më 9 maj, por nëse nuk kundershton *Agimi*  iu bashkangjitem fjalëve të tij të mira. 

Pra,  më kënaqe me të gjitha këto poezi - në veçanti me *"PËR TY POET"*.

Urime, urime  H-D!

----------


## Ard

Shiu që ra sot,
ngjan me shpirtin tim, që loton
dhe gjurmët e  dramës duken sheshit.
Freskia e shiut nuk e përmendi,
as e shuajti atë zjarr që ngre
vetëm dashuria.

Këta litarë lotësh
zgjateshin papushim...
Duke i vështruar nga dritarja,
më ftonin të hyja
në vallen e tyre pambarim .

Qante natyra...
Kush e di kush i kish prekur dhe asaj,
atë, që lind vetëm një herë.
Vallja e lotëve mbaroi
e qielli pikat e fundit shkund.
Po e imja motër,
kur do marrë fund?

----------


## Ard

Fisnik faleminderit !
Nese ju kenaqeni shume,kenaqesia ime eshte e pafund!

----------


## Ard

Qesha e vyera ime
Qesha
Per stinet atehere,
Per puthjet,
Per kohet qe te desha

Qava lendina e loteve te mij
Qava
Ci marre.
Ate  nate skishte hene
Ti serdhe,pate frike!
Yjet u shuan rrembimthi 
ne hapin e pare


Qesha kenga ime
Nen buze, sa here
Qesha.
Mban mend kemishen e bardhe?
Sa hijshem derdhej ne trupin tend
Kur ta vesha?

Qava o dhimbja ime
Qava.
Atehere nuk besoja ne perendi
Tani
I lutem endrrave te te sjellin dhe njehere
neper gjumin tim
Si imazhin e asaj pernedeshe atehere...

Qesha kaltersi e pafund
qesha .,kur 
buzen lehte me buze ma preke 
Zgjate doren floket ti mblidhje 
E une si me turp te thasheJo!
Leri te derdhen si jargavan
Si te ujit, rreke.....


Me ty fle e zgjohem tani
Me ty puth qiellin me sy
Qerpiket te njomen 
Me lageshtin e reve te hirta
Puhize e eres,lehtaz
Rreshqet nen floket e tu

E une qesh akoma lozonjarja ime
aroma ime,e vogla,e brishta
Eh,qaj....
Akoma qaj
Ne udhetime derrmuese,
te fshehur ne gji te mbaj

----------

